
Paygle e-receipts - paygle
https://paygle.com
======
paygle
A secure cloud based environmental alternative to paper receipts/invoices &
emailed receipts/invoices. Paygle - saving the planet, one receipt at a time.
Any advice for our startup would be great. Looking for Mentor/Angel for next
big steps. allan@paygle.com

